# why cant nout my me way



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Luck of ther irish my ****ing **** nothing ever goes my way im the most unlukeist ****er in the world ting that happened today the last im on my way to become a lucky atteactor as i seem to atract the bad :::::::


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

init.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I have no idea what you just rambled.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Im sure your luck will pick up sooner or later.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Cheer up mate.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

get some test in ya ffs


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

You make your own luck


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

take some more dbol and put loads of lbm on


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think he just got the results back from his blood tests.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

shut down !


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

eh?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Johnny is not ****ing shut down for ****s sake lads i lost alot of big money today in a bet that went wrong sat here drowning my sorroews with a block of chedder and a wiskey


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What was the bet?

How quick you could Tarmac someone's drive, or how quickly you could strip a church roof of lead?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

luck is when preparation meets opportunity


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

why gamble en? u got a big issue with all these class A's and gamblin an stuff. why not put ur money towards something u can show for it?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Dux said:


> What was the bet?
> 
> How quick you could Tarmac someone's drive, or how quickly you could strip a church roof of lead?


A bit of grabbing, he'll be right as rain


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> What was the bet?
> 
> How quick you could Tarmac someone's drive, or how quickly you could strip a church roof of lead?


very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

adii-taff said:


> why gamble en? u got a big issue with all these class A's and gamblin an stuff. why not put ur money towards something u can show for it?


ive got alot of stuf to show for it and alot of **** to show for it aswell lad


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

1000 smackers... really? hmm! aha


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

you talking about fighting birds mate?



johnny_lee said:


> very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

adii-taff said:


> 1000 smackers... really? hmm! aha


? yes wat do you meen by this


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Better luck next time...gambling is a mugs game! Trust me I know!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

never has an op murdered the English language so...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

adii-taff said:


> why gamble en? u got a big issue with all these class A's and gamblin an stuff. why not put ur money towards something u can show for it?


Like pct?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> you talking about fighting birds mate?


no its ilegel shamo means training partner in a spar


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> no its ilegel shamo means training partner in a spar


Illegal gambling....even more dumb

There are enough places to lose your money legally!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Illegal gambling....even more dumb


beacuse 2 people want to fight and other people come in and decide to place money on it how is this illegel mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry but everytime i read your posts i read them with an irish accent :confused1:


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

and you are here crying about 1000bucks???? why


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

God doesn't like people who don't pay tax bro, just a heads up.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> sorry but everytime i read your posts i read them with an irish accent :confused1:


hahah im sorry pal i try to make it as best and esy reeding as i can


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Tasty said:


> God doesn't like people who don't pay tax bro, just a heads up.


Your right.......

I don't


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> sorry but everytime i read your posts i read them with an irish accent :confused1:


Hahaha yeah and me  .

Like a young Jim McDonald!!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> beacuse 2 people want to fight and other people come in and decide to place money on it how is this illegel mate


It sounds like you think it's impressive to gamble on an illegal fight? Go to William hill, ladbrokes ummm coral whoever and bet on a legal right if you want to! Anyway how can you afford to lose that amount? What job do you have?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Well show us your blood test


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

Dux said:


> Like pct?


nah he dont shut down mate. aha.! no need?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> Johnny is not ****ing shut down for ****s sake lads i lost a caravan today in a bet that went wrong sat here drowning my sorroews with a block of chedder and a wiskey


fixed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

did this thread come with free LSD?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

vduboli said:


> It sounds like you think it's impressive to gamble on an illegal fight? Go to William hill, ladbrokes ummm coral whoever and bet on a legal right if you want to! Anyway how can you afford to lose that amount? What job do you have?


my friend im not trying to make it sound impresseve sorry if it comes out that way nd yes i occasionly go into the bookies to bet on the horses and bocxing but theres no harm in having a bit of a bet with a few lads away from the bookiees is there wheres the reel crime in this?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> fixed


I'm lost... Is he a gypsy? x x


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Well show us your blood test


when i find out how to get it done in all good timing mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm lost... Is he a gypsy? x x


yes my fine lady i am


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm lost... Is he a gypsy? x x


yep


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnny_lee said:


> yes my fine lady i am


Do you live in a caravan? x x


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> when i find out how to get it done in all good timing mate


best way is getting some blood taken out then tested I think


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How can you say you've got bad luck with gambling, it was a GAMBLE.

You can't be that unlucky if you've got a G sitting there to be spunked. Next time you have the urge to bet think again and put it in a vagrants hat an give someone a spot of luck


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Do you live in a caravan? x x


i live in a chalet but i also have 2 trailers on the plot


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

all real travellers i know hate the term gypsy....



johnny_lee said:


> yes my fine lady i am


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> How can you say you've got bad luck with gambling, it was a GAMBLE.
> 
> You can't be that unlucky if you've got a G sitting there to be spunked. Next time you have the urge to bet think again and put it in a vagrants hat an give someone a spot of luck


wat is a vagrants hat


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> my friend im not trying to make it sound impresseve sorry if it comes out that way nd yes i occasionly go into the bookies to bet on the horses and bocxing but theres no harm in having a bit of a bet with a few lads away from the bookiees is there wheres the reel crime in this?


£1000 is hardly a bit of a bet...it's an awful lot of money! How can you have that kind of disposable cash to bet on an illegal fight?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bulldogge said:


> all real travellers i know hate the term gypsy....


sorry that was my fault... ddnt mean to offend anyone x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> best way is getting some blood taken out then tested I think


i got visions of him smashing his own face up the side of an avondale argent (caravan) and taking a pint glass full of it to the doc!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> wat is a vagrants hat


hat that vagrants wear


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

NickR24 said:


> take some more dbol and put loads of lbm on


This.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> wat is a vagrants hat


Begger? Someone who needs it's? Ummmmm


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> all real travellers i know hate the term gypsy....


i hate the word pikey yet i still call my brothers dirty little pikeys when they annoy me i dont mind im a gypsy/traveler and im proud


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

And I thought that my writing was rubbish... :confused1:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Johnny go to your doctor and ask him for some bloods?



Diegouru said:


> And I thought that my writing was rubbish... :confused1:


He's dyslexic mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Johnny go to your doctor and ask him for some bloods?


is this free


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> wat is a vagrants hat


Homeless persons hat.

When you loose it in that circumstance you would feel better about your loss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> wat is a vagrants hat


a piece of headwear which has been procured and worn by an unlucky gentleman who happens to have no abode


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i hate the word pikey yet i still call my brothers dirty little pikeys when they annoy me i dont mind im a gypsy/traveler and im proud


it amazed me that travellers got funny with the council at dale farm all the council did was ask travellers to travel somewhere else :lol:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Learn BLACKJACK, don't be cocky you'll make a profit out of 1,000 easy, better luck next time.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> it amazed me that travellers got funny with the council at dale farm all the council did was ask travellers to travel somewhere else :lol:


yeah whata madness few weeks that was a few sheridan clans went back to rathkeale in eire apparantly not sure where the rest of dale farm ended up tho


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnny_lee said:


> i live in a chalet but i also have 2 trailers on the plot


do you have a chalet (home) gym then? X X


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

at least you didnt bet on utd tonight!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> yeah whata madness few weeks that was a few sheridan clans went back to rathkeale in eire apparantly not sure where the rest of dale farm ended up tho


a chalet , you over at canvey ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

do modern travellers have like airmiles or anything.....like ryan air - is it been modernised?

gyposcratchcards etc

could be a nice earner johhny


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> do you have a chalet (home) gym then? X X


 :lol: dont be silly lovely i couldnt fit a standard bench press in here lmfao no i train at a local gym


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

like lpg stations for your donkeys.....with hay? that kind of thing.....i just dont think you guys try at it


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

tprice said:


> at least you didnt bet on utd tonight!


and they are my team but im dissaponted in the last few games


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> like lpg stations for your donkeys.....with hay? that kind of thing.....i just dont think you guys try at it


**** you going on about haha!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnny_lee said:


> :lol: dont be silly lovely i couldnt fit a standard bench press in here lmfao no i train at a local gym


Oh ok. I feel really silly now... x x


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Uriel said:


> like lpg stations for your donkeys.....with hay? that kind of thing.....i just dont think you guys try at it


i dont have a donkey and never have had a donkey


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> do you have a chalet (home) gym then? X X


No fixed abode, but the trailers have chocolate box windows. For cardio Johnny does a Rocky and chases a chicken around the yard.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i dont have a donkey and never have had a donkey


Just dags?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DiamondDixie said:


> No fixed abode, but the trailers have chocolate box windows. For cardio Johnny does a Rocky and chases a chicken around the yard.


Are you a gypsy too? How do you know this?

 x x


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i dont have a donkey and never have had a donkey


Do you want one?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> No fixed abode, but the trailers have chocolate box windows. For cardio Johnny does a Rocky and chases a chicken around the yard.


haha pal i had to laugh at this cheers


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if i was a traveller (by description) - id actually fuk off some where - t the cnuts havent budged for 200 fukig years - i am more nomadic than the pretentios cnuts lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Do you want one?


not really my brother has horses no need for a donkey


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

**** the dag!!!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like to say uriel if I wasn't on my phone you'd of received many likes and a rep for the nomadic comment. Lmfao


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> haha pal i had to laugh at this cheers


Good lad, You don't live anywhere near the johnnos site though do you?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Good lad, You don't live anywhere near the johnnos site though do you?


asing i dont know of a site called the johnnos site then no but enlighten me where it is

anyway pewople got to go to bed i keep setting my alarm for half 8 and waking up at around 11ish feeling ****


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Are you a gypsy too? How do you know this?
> 
> x x


Lol the stairs in my pic might be a hint. I'm just an avid carravan collector.

LOL this is also a joke. But I do love chicken.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> asing i dont know of a site called the johnnos site then no but enlighten me where it is
> 
> anyway pewople got to go to bed i keep setting my alarm for half 8 and waking up at around 11ish feeling ****


Johnnos = the infamous Johnson family (clang)


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Johnnos = the infamous Johnson family (clang)


oh you mean jimmy sorry you lost me yes i do know


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

We are all architects to our own destiny, push the bad people away and let the good people in


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> **** the dag!!!


What program is that I might have something that will make me watch tv. Lmfao


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> asing i dont know of a site called the johnnos site then no but enlighten me where it is
> 
> anyway pewople got to go to bed i keep setting my alarm for half 8 and waking up at around 11ish feeling ****


set it for half 5 instead and you might wake up at 8 feeling great


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i live 300 yards from gyppo central.....i'm practically family johnny lol


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> What program is that I might have something that will make me watch tv. Lmfao


irish film called "man about dog"

funny as **** hahaha


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Please remember to get your bloods done!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I feel dumber now then when I started reading this thread...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i live 300 yards from gyppo central.....i'm practically family johnny lol


except i HAVE spent 27 years travelling and paid less tax than most of you lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i live 300 yards from gyppo central.....i'm practically family johnny lol


dirty gojer im affraid your blood is not as good as mine your not family and you never will be its harsh but exept it my friend


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> set it for half 5 instead and you might wake up at 8 feeling gret


Be nice to be able to wake up at 11 if I just so happened too....6am for me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> dirty gojer im affraid your blood is not as good as mine your not family and you never will be its harsh but exept it my friend


dont be too upset Uriel


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah i like to get up early as i can so i can take the runners for a run see if i can get a nice run on some bambis got some walls to be done tommrow need to be finneshed buy friday but im not rushing there as i know ill have them done and dusted properly and looking nice by tommorow


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought most travellers worked at night?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> yeah i like to get up early as i can so i can take the runners for a run see if i can get a nice run on some bambis got some walls to be done tommrow need to be finneshed buy friday but im not rushing there as i know ill have them done and dusted properly and looking nice by tommorow


how much do you get bambis for Johnny, ive heard they are a little deer


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I haven't read the op and a haven't read any post but just what the fcuk is the title supposed to say?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I thought most travellers worked at night?


i hate beign out at night on these winter nights im home by the time its dark apart from last night when i was chasin a dog that ran of for ****ing ages lmfao


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I haven't read the op and a haven't read any post but just what the fcuk is the title supposed to say?


why cant nout my me way


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> how much do you get bambis for Johnny, ive heard they are a little deer


very funny i dont usualy sell them as i dont shoot them but i usual keep the vension for my self and family


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> dirty gojer im affraid your blood is not as good as mine your not family and you never will be its harsh but exept it my friend


i can trace my blood line back 600 years to normandy viking mongral face lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> very funny i dont usualy sell them as i dont shoot them but i usual keep the vension for my self and family


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i can trace my blood line back 600 years to normandy viking mongral face lol


fight me then urianel


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

that seemed the only logical answer


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnny_lee said:


> fight me then urianel


£1000 on Uriel to win :lol: x x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> fight me then urianel


lol - i've been in 3 wars and and plenty of fight little boy lol....go pick on someone who really really cares aymore lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> £1000 on Uriel to win :lol: x x


okay but if he doesnt then you have to come and live with me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll start a thread on buisness investing for a grand then i can put my money on a man ..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnny_lee said:


> okay but if he doesnt then you have to come and live with me


Errrr....

is that post legally binding?? x x


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr....
> 
> is that post legally binding?? x x


i dont have a clue what trhat means but ill say yes and i think its the rite thing to say


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Johny my dads got some track dogs and I've got a Irish staff, my friend told me I should hybridise them I can make good cash for them as they be used for deer hunting.

Is this true?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> Johny my dads got some track dogs and I've got a Irish staff, my friend told me I should hybridise them I can make good cash for them as they be used for deer hunting.
> 
> Is this true?


yeh you could sell the pups for a quick buck as bull xers but if there not out and out bred than most chances are they will be naff but no harm in trying and entering them to deer at the right age and stuff check out a website called the hunting life its all about this sort of stuff pal


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> yeh you could sell the pups for a quick buck as bull xers but if there not out and out bred than most chances are they will be naff but no harm in trying and entering them to deer at the right age and stuff check out a website called the hunting life its all about this sort of stuff pal


get the irish staf out seing a few years of action on some foxes or something that will give it a bite back and really test it then think about breeding them to another proven racing dog


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Johnny is not ****ing shut down for ****s sake lads i lost alot of big money today in a bet that went wrong sat here drowning my sorroews with a block of chedder and a wiskey


Filthy mate gambling is just wrong.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Filthy mate gambling is just wrong.


your the werse you gamble on ****ing footbal lad haha


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How much a pup, staffs only go for about £250. Also one of my dads dogs has more records than mi5 would this aid to the value?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr....
> 
> is that post legally binding?? x x


You lost Johnny at LEGALLY. He thinks it's an island in the Indian ocean somewhere.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> You lost Johnny at LEGALLY. He thinks it's an island in the Indian ocean somewhere.


i dont even know were the indian ocean is dixxie im guesing its nere indier?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> How much a pup, staffs only go for about £250. Also one of my dads dogs has more records than mi5 would this aid to the value?


only like 150 -200 a pup mate for a lurcher as thats what theyl be bascily most cal that cross a bullx


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

and everytime i go to get to bed i get another post so have to keep coming back to check this time im goin to bed lads and ladesses  nighty night johnny out for the count :beer:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> only like 150 -200 a pup mate for a lurcher as thats what theyl be bascily most cal that cross a bullx


Oh not even worth it then, considering a track dog of any quality sells for 5g upwards I think my old man would slap me for even proposing it


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i dont even know were the indian ocean is dixxie im guesing its nere indier?


That's the badger, tastes good with a tiger beer.

Get your a55 to bed johnny you've only got 5 hours kip left until bayliffs are due.

Just a little dale farm joke there mucka


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jonny why do I imagine you to be like everyone on this video.

if you cant afford to lose the money your gambling then don't gamble mate. straight as!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Guns don't kill people Johnny does and so do the pikies.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

FOR FECKS SAKE!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

So the thread has so far....

OP screaming bad luck for losing a grand in an illegal bet, then questioning why is it illegal for 2 lads to choose to scrap and a few guys choose to place money on said scrap.

Ashcrapper pulling a pretty funny joke about deer, totally wasted though as it went unnoticed by the OP

Uriel getting told he is not and never will be a brother of the hood ever, then getting offered a fight.

RxQueenie getting offered/informed of her new abode.

Dog sale advice.

Oh and left me scratching my head thinking why someone would go get smashed with whisky and cheese - or am I missing out on something, maybe it is really nice having them together?

Not a bad thread so far, glad i chose to read it all. Cheers OP!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

CRD said:


> drowing his sparrows with a block of cheese and some whisky.


drowning ones sparrows in cheese and whiskey is a wel know jungian phsycholog euphamism for having a gay man ejaculate onto your testicles..............

i fear johnny may have been trying in his own terrible way of coming out last night - and we missed it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CRD said:


> Occassionally the op makes a typo. Well, don't we all? I think he meant to type that he was drowning his sparrows with a block of cheese and some whisky. Must be some sort of traveller delicacy, sounds delicious.


genius :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

CRD said:


> Occassionally the op makes a typo. Well, don't we all? I think he meant to type that he was drowning his sparrows with a block of cheese and some whisky. Must be some sort of traveller delicacy, sounds delicious.


Crowning Mia farrow? With cheese and whiskey? That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Occassionally the op makes a typo. Well, don't we all? I think he meant to type that he was drowning his sparrows with a block of cheese and some whisky. Must be some sort of traveller delicacy, sounds delicious.


i ment chedder cheese no delicacy just a favrote of mine


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> i ment chedder cheese no delicacy just a favrote of mine


did the sparrow fly right over your head?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> did the sparrow fly right over your head?


wat sparrow


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> did the sparrow fly right over your head?


I think so ...

But only because it couldn't find the cuckoo's nest to fly over. :cowboy:

That one's probably wasted here, too ....


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

haha, this thread has kept me entertained for a while, completely random!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> I think so ...
> 
> But only because it couldn't find the cuckoo's nest to fly over. :cowboy:
> 
> That one's probably wasted here, too ....


I watched that film yesterday afternoon, seen it many times, great filmage!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> wat sparrow


eric the sparrow.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

New year buddy, could be a new you!!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> eric the sparrow.


dunno mate youve lost me sorry


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

someone tell me about this ****ing sparrow its ****ing me of


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:2743814 said:


> someone tell me about this ****ing sparrow its ****ing me of


It's a bird that flew over your head mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> It's a bird that flew over your head mate


im inside no bird flew over me head i dont even have a budgie or anything like that either


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> I used to keep cockatiels. Loved them birds, I did.


i did brick work at college and i got kiced out for letting a cocketeil out of its enclosure by accedent few days before the last day aswell i swear they where wating for one little thing they could chuck me out for


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

You're so funny mate, keep up the good threads johnny :thumb:

I would love to see you on a reality tv show lmao


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Mine escaped too, fly little gets. Brick work, that's a good trade to have. Well it will be when this [email protected] recession ends and people start buying houses again. Keep at it mate.


main amiunt of work i do is stone/brick walls never built a house ive alwats kept birds as in game birds like ko shamos and old english game


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> You're so funny mate, keep up the good threads johnny :thumb:
> 
> I would love to see you on a reality tv show lmao


im no paddy doherty im johhny lee reality tv is not my thing


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> someone tell me about this ****ing sparrow its ****ing me of


the first rule of sparrow club is that we dont talk about sparrow club


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Is paddy doherty the king of the travellers?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Is paddy doherty the king of the travellers?


i think he thinks he is...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Avi idea!


you what


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

**** your sparrow


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i would safley assume that it isnt his sparrow, unless crd is actually bill oddie


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

CRD said:


> My new avi. All this talk about sparrows made me want to change my pic.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<< See?


Thats a very nice sparrow mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

i love sparrows


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

my mate has a sparrow called cpt jack.

true story....


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

CRD said:


> Is it a gay sparrow because that would be quite an apt name.


turned out to be a blue tit in the end


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

youve ****ed the threrad up with your sprarrow **** good night


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to wet myself. Funniest thread I've seen.

---


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Luck is probability taken personally


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I really like that calypso singer, " the mighty sparrow". Anyone else like calypso?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

sorry johnny, I was only going to pay this thread a flying visit. tweet tweet


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> youve ****ed the threrad up with your sprarrow **** good night


Bed-time already?

Thought you were only just waking up around this time of day ...

What do gypsys dream about?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> Bed-time already?
> 
> Thought you were only just waking up around this time of day ...
> 
> What do gypsys dream about?


 I think the potencials are going to be amazing!

Johnny


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I think the potencials are going to be amazing!
> 
> Johnny


i dont understand you


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

what neurospike asked, I really would like to know!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell me johnny, do you like films about gladiators?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i dont understand you


Wouldn't worry about it, J-L.

Did notice somewhere else that you've gotten some lucky gal preggers ...

Considering home-schooling?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> Wouldn't worry about it, J-L.
> 
> Did notice somewhere else that you've gotten some lucky gal preggers ...
> 
> Considering home-schooling?


No bugger home schooling i went to school and college so the young one can aswell


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> Bed-time already?
> 
> Thought you were only just waking up around this time of day ...
> 
> What do gypsys dream about?


i dream about money and nice girls and the occasional good course on a hare most nights


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

When are you going brick that house?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> When are you going brick that house?


what house i do not brick houses unless someone ****es me of


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Enough of the traveller jokes it isn't funny anymore.

Johnny what jokes do you have about people like the majority of us on here who are not travellers>>???


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Enough of the traveller jokes it isn't funny anymore.
> 
> Johnny what jokes do you have about people like the majority of us on here who are not travellers>>???


im not a man to joke but i do think alot of you are jelose of me my good looks and my way of life


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> what house i do not brick houses unless someone ****es me of


 your making me crack up so much johnny i have to say your in my top 5 ukm members now!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Nothing i have read on this site has made me laugh as much as this thread,remind me next time i"m feeling sorry for myself to go elsewhere for a sympathetic ear!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im not a man to joke but i do think alot of you are jelose of me my good looks and my way of life


No, no I said jokes not lies

:lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> your making me crack up so much johnny i have to say your in my top 5 ukm members now!


hha thanks pal considering you hated me a few days ago lmfao


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

How much do you charge to build a house?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> How much do you charge to build a house?


why do you want a house building


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Muscle said:


> How much do you charge to build a house?


You mean tarmac your drive?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> hha thanks pal considering you hated me a few days ago lmfao


 I know and regret it so much! then i didnt have a clue what you where about, plus i had a pretty sh!t few days.

All hale johnny king of the travlers


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> I know and regret it so much! then i didnt have a clue what you where about, plus i had a pretty sh!t few days.
> 
> All hale johnny king of the travlers


ill smash down a wiskey to that aswell


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You mean tarmac your drive?


no he builds houses too 



johnny_lee said:


> why do you want a house building


I'm just curious how much you quote me?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> no he builds houses too
> 
> I'm just curious how much you quote me?


i do not build houses ive sed this mate i just do walls for gardens and stuff ive sed this


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> I'm guessing Johnny could do a 3 bedroom bungalow for around £60 grand as long as it is on a serviced plot. Good deal in my book.


give me 100k and ill build you something that looks like buckinham palace on a smaller scale


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Johnny do you have a portfolio to display your garden work?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

how much for the taj mahal?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Johnny do you have a portfolio to display your garden work?


no im afraid but i can show you many ive done if you come for a ride round town with me


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> how much for the taj mahal?


lmfao 200k special edition never done the taj replica im guessing your indian or got indian somwhere along your lines then


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> lmfao 200k special edition never done the taj replica im guessing your indian or got indian somwhere along your lines then


 so you've done a buckingham palace rep? LMFAO


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CRD said:


> you want a house that looks like an Indian restaurant?





johnny_lee said:


> lmfao 200k special edition never done the taj replica im guessing your indian or got indian somwhere along your lines then


no but my missus loves a nice curry. reckon she would be made up if I got her a taj mahal replica house


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Lads this page has me in stitches even the pupy has done a **** on the floor and i havent been bothered to move to clean in for ages beacuse im reading this


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I just wanted to interrupt this thread to let u know i'm laughing SO HARD at this  funniest thread ive read since noaudi    x x


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Johnny what about something like this mate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Muscle said:


> Johnny what about something like this mate?


I wouldnt do that with our weather. Be a nightmare with no roof


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Johnny what about something like this mate?


mini replica im thinking ill do it for maybe 20k but why wud you want such a thing is this for your garden or something


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Muscle said:



> Johnny what about something like this mate?


 and it stone, you could do the restoration johnny


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> mini replica im thinking ill do it for maybe 20k but why wud you want such a thing is this for your garden or something


thats a great idea, could have it at the front of my taj mahal, add that to the quote please mate


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

friend off trapps:So (AKA) Trapps what has work been like today?

trapps: F-ing amazing

thank you johnny!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

before you say it johnny VAT is value added tax.lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> So that's 1 Taj Mahal @ 200k and 1 mini colliseum @ 20k. Do you want to pay vat on top of that because that'll bump it up another 20%


yeah i hope you got a big bag for all that cash my friend


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

I would quite like a stone sculpture of myself and my family for the front lawn. I want it life like. I have recently come into quite a lot of money and would be willing to spend a lot of it on this life long dream of mine. Johnny what would you quote for such a thing? I recon we would need to sit down and negotiate but i am willing to pay top £££.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

So.......either Johnny is aware of the fullness of the comments here and is giving as good as he gets, or he has missed a good half of the undertones here.......either way this thread is brilliant and for this Johnny I thank you for starting it. Repped!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Is it money up front Johnny?


ill take 50 percent before


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> I would quite like a stone sculpture of myself and my family for the front lawn. I want it life like. I have recently come into quite a lot of money and would be willing to spend a lot of it on this life long dream of mine. Johnny what would you quote for such a thing? I recon we would need to sit down and negotiate but i am willing to pay top £££.


would love to bud but i cant ive got trhe ****in taj mahal to build and some half done circular thing only relicasi know but gonna be busy till next year atleast


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> thats a great idea, could have it at the front of my taj mahal, add that to the quote please mate


Have you thought this through properly mate? Surely they would clash?

Tell me to mind my own business if you like but I would hate you to spend all that money and be unhappy


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

asc said:


> So.......either Johnny is aware of the fullness of the comments here and is giving as good as he gets, or he has missed a good half of the undertones here.......either way this thread is brilliant and for this Johnny I thank you for starting it. Repped!


 x2 i've been laughing so much I overlooked the rep factor here. Repped


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Im willing to wait. If you can make the taj mahal then you are the man for the job as far as i am concerned! Just let me know when you are free and we'll talk numbers.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> would love to bud but i cant ive got trhe ****in taj mahal to build and some half done circular thing only relicasi know but gonna be busy till next year atleast


 some half done circular thing! this just gets better and better!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> x2 i've been laughing so much I overlooked the rep factor here. Repped


thanks guys but i dont understand this rep thing either i dont know what this is meant to mean or do


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Im willing to wait. If you can make the taj mahal then you are the man for the job as far as i am concerned! Just let me know when you are free and we'll talk numbers.


lets say november of this year so you have it in time for christmas unless you pay me double the money and ill get my workforce in time for summer so youy can show it of during your summer garden partyies aslong as you invite me and my workforce to each nad every garden party and bbq


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> would love to bud but i cant ive got trhe ****in taj mahal to build and some half done circular thing only relicasi know but gonna be busy till next year atleast


How many workers do you have? When is the soonest you can start? What's your full name and address so I can do a credit check on you?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> thanks guys but i dont understand this rep thing either i dont know what this is meant to mean or do


 me niether, but i do know you deserve some!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

johnny_lee said:


> very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for *it *to winaswell


I'm curious to know why, if, as you claim, this is your training partner, that you refer to him, as it....?

Are you sure this isn't a dog or a bird.....?

Also.... you claim that shamo means "training partner", then later use it to describe a bird (of the feathered variety).

Please explain?

ps. Congratulations on the end of your ban.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> thanks guys but i dont understand this rep thing either i dont know what this is meant to mean or do


It means you are our new god!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

J-L -

50% up front doesn't sound too bad at all.

Especially when getting a traveller to do the work.

My only concern: is that what happened with that pic of the half-finsihed Colliseum a few posts above?

EDIT - And where did that f*cking pesky sparrow get to, anyway?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

CRD said:


> No, I disagree. Two wonders of the world sat side by side would be lush. Now, if he was to throw in a pyramid or sphynx to the mix then that would just be vulgar.


Sorry but I disagree; at a pinch I suppose the Hanging Gardens of Babylon might look ok but nothing else.

Johnny - could you manage that and how much?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

johny_lee seems like you've had hard times and i'm not taking the pi55 here but what does "why cant nout my me way" even mean?

Like i said not being the grammar police but it took about 5 minutes for me to figure out what it might mean


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Did you not purchase some lucky heather from your mother beforehand?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DEAR JOHNNY LEE...

I used to work in this pub in Cardiff and there was quite a significant amount of travellers that used to drinking there.

They had this word that they used to refer to each other as sounded something like 'spar' or something along those lines.

I.e. ' That's my spar bruv.'

Providing that is the word they said was 'spar' to refer to each other as.

Am I correct in saying that travellers refer to each other as 'spar' or not?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Woah to many questiond for johnny to answer at one here lads first of all ill start with neurospike i take 50 percent as to get matriels to start the job that is why and muscle you dont need to check me i can take you to plenty of happy clients to garantee safe and qaulity work i even have pictures on my phone of past work but do not no how to uplaod


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Did you not purchase some lucky heather from your mother beforehand?


SUM FEKKIN PEGS!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm curious to know why, if, as you claim, this is your training partner, that you refer to him, as it....?
> 
> Are you sure this isn't a dog or a bird.....?
> 
> ...


Zara i rether to him as it as hes a bit on the slow side so thats why i would be stupid refering to anything involving animals and fighting online as im sure its not aloud


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> Zara i rether to him as it as hes a bit on the slow side so thats *why i would be stupid refering to anything involving animals and fighting online as im sure its not aloud*


Are you really sure you want an answer to that question?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

How many workers do you have? When is the soonest you can start? What's your full name and address so I can do a credit check on you?


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> lets say november of this year so you have it in time for christmas unless you pay me double the money and ill get my workforce in time for summer so youy can show it of during your summer garden partyies aslong as you invite me and my workforce to each nad every garden party and bbq


Summer it is! We can have bbqs and admire your craftmanship!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

johnny_lee said:


> Zara i rether to him as it as hes a bit on the slow side so thats why i would be stupid refering to anything involving animals and fighting online as im sure its not aloud


So you do fight animals but you just don't post about it online?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Summer it is! We can have bbqs and admire your craftmanship!


crack open the champainge then spacey ill be over when you give me your adress to size the job up


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> So you do fight animals but you just don't post about it online?


no the only thing i do thats considered illegal is course hares with my dogs as i consider it rediculous for it to be iilegal


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Don'r be siily Z-Lady!

J-L doesn't fight animals ...

except lions, tigers and bears, oh my!

He makes them fight each other!

J-L - some people are thick as anything, especially them womenfolk.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> How many workers do you have? When is the soonest you can start? What's your full name and address so I can do a credit check on you?


Muscle i have answered this already but you obvs cant of seen it i can start when ever who ever is paying the most i wil lstart there job first no need to a credit check you can come to my past customers houses and see work ive carried out also i have pictures on the phone that i cant upload of my past quality work thanks jl


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DEAR JOHNNY LEE...

I used to work in this pub in Cardiff and there was quite a significant amount of travellers that used to drinking there.

They had this word that they used to refer to each other as sounded something like 'spar' or something along those lines.

I.e. ' That's my spar bruv.'

Providing that is the word they said was 'spar' to refer to each other as.

Am I correct in saying that travellers refer to each other as 'spar' or not?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> DEAR JOHNNY LEE...
> 
> I used to work in this pub in Cardiff and there was quite a significant amount of travellers that used to drinking there.
> 
> ...


The word is "spaz".


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> So you do fight animals but you just don't post about it online?


Lol looks like i should of read more than the OP in this thread :lol:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> Muscle i have answered this already but you obvs cant of seen it i can start when ever who ever is paying the most i wil lstart there job first no need to a credit check you can come to my past customers houses and see work ive carried out also i have pictures on the phone that i cant upload of my past quality work thanks jl


Please try upload your work.. I'm sure everyone would like to see


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> DEAR JOHNNY LEE...
> 
> I used to work in this pub in Cardiff and there was quite a significant amount of travellers that used to drinking there.
> 
> ...


sorry mate thought i has already answered this earlier never heard anyone say that beofe you sure it want sort?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> sorry mate thought i has already answered this earlier never heard anyone say that beofe *you sure it want sort?*


Sorry mate lost me there.. what you mean?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Sorry mate lost me there.. what you mean?


the word u sure it want sort?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

OP -

Why oh why do you feel it's necessary to masquerade as our boy Johnny-Lee???

We've all known you're not the real McCoy (or insert preferred Irish traveller name as applicable) ...

since you went the first 3 pages of the thread without threatening to go round anybody's place and sort them out proper like.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> no the only thing i do thats considered illegal is course hares with my dogs as i consider it rediculous for it to be iilegal


im with ya with that one pal


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

this thread is epic lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> this thread is epic lol


hey paddy how are you , you into dogs aswell fella


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> OP -
> 
> Why oh why do you feel it's necessary to masquerade as our boy Johnny-Lee???
> 
> ...


im sorry i dont find this funny what are you trying to suggest there might be hundreds of johhny lees in the comunity but i am UKMS only johnny Lee ok lets settle that


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> hey paddy how are you , *you into dogs aswell fella*


Even beasteality now! This thread truly has something for everyone... :thumb:


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> hey paddy how are you , you into dogs aswell fella


if you havent a few dogs around here your a nobody lol


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> im sorry i dont find this funny what are you trying to suggest there might be hundreds of johhny lees in the comunity but i am UKMS only johnny Lee ok lets settle that


How are you going to settle something like that though...... :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell


Are you talking about the illegal 'sport' of cockfighting?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> im sorry i dont find this funny what are you trying to suggest there might be hundreds of johhny lees in the comunity but i am UKMS only johnny Lee ok lets settle that


Please don't go asking for my address ...

After that reply, I'm almost certain you're the real UK-M's Johnny-Lee.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

At 3.28 in the below vid is pretty much how i read most of this thread


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> if you havent a few dogs around here your a nobody lol


wat xes you running i got 2 saluki greys here and a bitza pup bred from years of my own lines


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Are you talking about the illegal 'sport' of cockfighting?


no ive explained before hand im not Katy my lovely lady to cler things up finally lmfao


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

saluki was my first dog johnny i like you more and more, arnt they a bit tame for all that?

my dad has had umpteen salukis from childhood big thing back in his day growing up in southern ireland, i havent seen one for years!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Trapps84 said:


> saluki was my first dog johnny i like you more and more, arnt they a bit tame for all that?
> 
> my dad has had umpteen salukis from childhood big thing back in his day growing up in southern ireland, i havent seen one for years!


Maybe you're long-lost brothers?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

i doubt that very much as im actually Irish.lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> saluki was my first dog johnny i like you more and more, arnt they a bit tame for all that?
> 
> my dad has had umpteen salukis from childhood big thing back in his day growing up in southern ireland, i havent seen one for years!


If a dogs breeding lines has been bred for years upon years to course then most likely the dog will do what its parents did im not on about any old salukis just like you couldnt introudce a pet beagle to a hunting pack they need to be line bred or proven before you breed from them, good salukis can go for big money sometimes a dog with such good lines and reputaiotn can go for as much as 10grand but most common price for a pure saluki i think is like 1k but then you get alot of salukis stolen espicaly the feathered ones so i tend to keep saluki/grey crosses as they are just as good for coursing and dont have the appeal to be stolen cos if someone wants your dog they will take it but no ****er will ever step food into this castle to nick any dog from here i hate dog theives with a passion


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

track greyhounds and coursing bred greyhounds is all jonny lad.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> If a dogs breeding lines has been bred for years upon years to course then most likely the dog will do what its parents did im not on about any old salukis just like you couldnt introudce a pet beagle to a hunting pack they need to be line bred or proven before you breed from them, good salukis can go for big money sometimes a dog with such good lines and reputaiotn can go for as much as 10grand but most common price for a pure saluki i think is like 1k but then you get alot of salukis stolen espicaly the feathered ones so i tend to keep saluki/grey crosses as they are just as good for coursing and dont have the appeal to be stolen cos if someone wants your dog they will take it but no ****er will ever step food into this castle to nick any dog from here i hate dog theives with a passion


 you've built yourself a castle?

I thought so as the one i had at home was a lanky fluffy softy


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Trapps84 said:


> you've built yourself a castle?
> 
> I thought so as the one i had at home was a lanky fluffy softy


no i mean my yard is like a fort knoxx but no one has ever tried to rob from this site before ever only other travellers dog theiving is nomrally a thing other travellers do to each other my old dog was a rough caoted bit of everything and the sire of him was stolen back and forth between 2 different familys for years in an argument whos dog it was if im aloud i colud put some pictures up when i can upload them properly if pople dont mind seing dead hares/deer and stuff like that


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> no i mean my yard is like a fort knoxx but no one has ever tried to rob from this site before ever only other travellers dog theiving is nomrally a thing other travellers do to each other my old dog was a rough caoted bit of everything and the sire of him was stolen back and forth between 2 different familys for years in an argument whos dog it was if im aloud i colud put some pictures up when i can upload them properly if pople dont mind seing dead hares/deer and stuff like that


i think u would be banned for them pics here.keep them off this site i would suggest mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> i think u would be banned for them pics here.keep them off this site i would suggest mate


can a mod vefiry this please as i want to be able to show trapps


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

If you can upload dead animals then you can also upload your building work photos which you said you had.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> If you can upload dead animals then you can also upload your building work photos which you said you had.


i have lots of photos i want to show you all horses dogs work cars ild uploads everything into one post if i knew how im going to make sure i do it by next week or no how to maybe someoine can help i have a blackberry phone


----------



## Fat crack (Dec 28, 2011)

CRD said:


> Traps, quads or lats, it's all good in here mate.


LOL this made me pee my y fronts


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> the word u sure it want sort?


no sorry mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> no sorry mate


the word spar you wer sayting you sure it wasnt sort they was sayin


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I never suggested pics of the dogs kills or even pics, but now you say it johnny I would love a pic of your dogs sounds sad to you lot although I dont par take in coursing we do have a legall avenue track dogs, my old man has three at the mo and I love watching and walking them when i can, greyhounds lurchers salukis are some of the best temprament dogs you can find, except towards fluffy bunnys then they go a bit genghis khan but other than that


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> the word spar you wer sayting you sure it wasnt sort they was sayin


no it was not m8


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> no it was not m8


ok bruver from another mother


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

honestly lads im gonna go now ive been sat on my **** all day here on this thread anylads that want work PM me so i dont forgett ive stuffed my face with more meals than ever whilst reading this and drank more milk than a normal man could handle still havent picked up the dog **** as it keeps puttin me of my food time to do some work now and time to train later tonight


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry to keep this going but I've just had visions of johnny on grand designs talking to Kevin Mc Cloud


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You lost £1000 on a bet? That's a shame, I know someone who has a good business opportunity for a grand... He can't tell you what it is mind! 

*probs been done but I can't be @rsed to go through 20'odd pages!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Remember to get your bloods done!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Has any googled Shamo?

This IS about cockfighting


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Has any googled Shamo?
> 
> This IS about cockfighting


Yes, I did...that's why I've been concerned about this thread


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

well cockfighting is horrible


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

are we talking about cockfighting no were not beacjuse the thread is not about cockfighting alough uriel has suggested it a few times but i think hes delted him comments


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well cockfighting in horrible


Sick so called sport, for sad lacking men


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> are we talking about cockfighting no were not beacjuse the thread is not about cockfighting alough uriel has suggested it a few times but i think hes delted him comments


what is 'SHAMO' then?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> what is 'SHAMO' then?


Exactly? Please do elaborate on what you meant by

'very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell'


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

right so we were havin a laugh now everybody wants a row over cockfighting well im not one for arguning about such a GAY sport so carry on lads :rolleye:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamo_(chicken)

hmmm, please tell me it is not true Jonathan Lee??


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamo_(chicken)
> 
> hmmm, please tell me it is not true Jonathan Lee??


shamo is a name for training partner hes my shamo if you really want i will get my shamo to make and acount here and tell you hes my shamo i did not refer to cock fighting as i have said many times so plese belive me as i am not up for no argument here tonight thanks


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> shamo is a name for training partner hes my shamo if you really want i will get my shamo to make and acount here and tell you hes my shamo i did not refer to cock fighting as i have said many times so plese belive me as i am not up for no argument here tonight thanks


 get your shamo on UK-Muscle.. This will be hilarious :laugh:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> get your shamo on UK-Muscle.. This will be hilarious :laugh:


im only trying to prove a point to the lovely katey here than i am not a barbaric horrible person who fights cocks just beacuse i refered to this does not mean i partake in barbaric queer sports


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> shamo is a name for training partner hes my shamo if you really want i will get my shamo to make and acount here and tell you hes my shamo i did not refer to cock fighting as i have said many times so plese belive me as i am not up for no argument here tonight thanks


I have put my faith in you and awarded you with a 'like' of trust.

Please don't break this bond, it would make the wonderful 'like' worthless.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Doe a deer, a female deer,
> 
> Ray, a drop of golden sun.
> 
> ...


wat the flying **** ar you chatting about


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im only trying to prove a point to the lovely katey here than i am not a barbaric horrible person who fights cocks just beacuse i refered to this does not mean i partake in barbaric queer sports


But you didn't 'refer' to it...you said:

'very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell'

Do you bet on your 'training partner' competing then and do you call them 'it' out of disrespect or something?

I haven't read this whole thread so could be completely lost here but at the moment I'm a little concerned...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> But you didn't 'refer' to it...you said:
> 
> 'very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell'
> 
> ...


Katy no need to be conserded my love no cocks where hurt in this gamble just a broken jaw and a broken nose on my shamo


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

i fhking loled


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lxm said:


> i fhking loled


goodman


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Shamo

www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Games/Shamo/BRKShamo.html

Shamo. "Vandal," a Black/Red Shamo cock. Photo courtesy of Julia Keeling ... They were developed for use as fighting fowl, and were imported into many other ...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cant even get ur thread title right  :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Shamo
> 
> www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Games/Shamo/BRKShamo.html
> 
> Shamo. "Vandal," a Black/Red Shamo cock. Photo courtesy of Julia Keeling ... They were developed for use as fighting fowl, and were imported into many other ...


and your point is weve already confimred were not on about birds matey


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> Exactly? Please do elaborate on what you meant by
> 
> 'very funney but no the bet was on a match with my proud shamo never lost untill this night i had 1000 on for it to winaswell'





johnny_lee said:


> Katy no need to be conserded my love no cocks where hurt in this gamble just a broken jaw and a broken nose on my shamo


But you haven't answered my questions?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

love the new avi katy, looks like you have put a thong round ur neck


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> But you haven't answered my questions?


i do not feel as if i need to answer your questions katy ive already told you this is not to do with fighting ****ing chickens lmfao cool it my lady and let us carry on with out laugh thanks


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shamo is a gypsy name for fighting bird, just like 'skreev' is for car. Meskey is for a cup of tea. Rattley is for girl. Gorjy is a person who isn't a gypsy. dick means look etc etc,i could go on.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Shamo is a gypsy name for fighting bird, just like 'skreev' is for car. Meskey is for a cup of tea. Rattley is for girl. Gorjy is a person who isn't a gypsy. dick means look etc etc,i could go on.


who the **** are you some gaving language God mush?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mmm god mush


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Note to Jonathan Lee: Don't mention any reference to fighting animals on a forum where the majority are reasonably civilized people


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Note to Jonathan Lee: Don't mention any reference to fighting animals on a forum where the majority are reasonably civilized people


dont nout my his me way!!ok?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Johnny, after your fighting bird has seen better days, what do you do to put it out of its misery?

Do you choke your chicken?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> Johnny, after your fighting bird has seen better days, what do you do to put it out of its misery?
> 
> Do you choke your chicken?


im not listenin to this **** agian youve killed the thread goodnight lads


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> dont nout my his me way!!ok?


Shady45 ydw i


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> im only trying to prove a point to the lovely katey here than i am not a barbaric horrible person who fights cocks just beacuse i refered to this does not mean i partake in barbaric queer sports





johnny_lee said:


> Katy no need to be conserded my love no cocks where hurt in this gamble just a broken jaw and a broken nose on my shamo


lol keep posting mate :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

when you and your mates fight cocks do you get to touch each others? bet you give them a right good going over, inspecting the competition etc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats wront with cock fighting


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

My cocks going to have a fight with a big fat sweaty hairy pu$$y later. When me mam gets in


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Speechless :lol:


im ****ing discusted lmfao


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

CRD said:


> Point to consider-
> 
> This forum is primarily made up of weight trainers who, on the whole, probably consume a fair bit of chicken in their diet. Most of those chickens will be housed in attrocious, cramped conditions, before being hung from the legs, shocked and decapitated in a conveyor belt killing machine after about 6 weeks of misery.
> 
> ...


None here.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> when you and your mates fight cocks do you get to touch each others? bet you give them a right good going over, inspecting the competition etc


Where does it take place?

Do the cocks enter a ring, or is it a free for all and they could end up anywhere?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Say ( stop shop bottle of pop ) in an irish tinker accent slick my your barnet and you've got your own johhny.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

youve taken tis down the hill of no reyturn ****ers


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't be like that johno. What car do you drive? I'm gonna guess subaru legacy, cracking for coursing.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Don't be like that johno. What car do you drive? I'm gonna guess subaru legacy, cracking for coursing.


no how ye ment to get jobs done with one of those barels of **** transit van all the way


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i am starting to think ull takin the **** with me now lads


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i am starting to think ull takin the **** with me now lads


Having a laugh with you mate not at you. like the saying goes if carlsberg made legends you'd be one.

I fcuking hate tranny vans!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Having a laugh with you mate not at you. like the saying goes if carlsberg made legends you'd be one.
> 
> I fcuking hate tranny vans!


i am a ledgend ive just comited pure mass carbacide ****ing bloated


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> Johnny is not ****ing shut down for ****s sake lads i lost alot of big money today in a bet that went wrong sat here drowning my sorroews with a block of chedder and a wiskey


Dont bet then if you cant handle losing :lol:


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

AlbertSteptoe said:


> Dont bet then if you cant handle losing :lol:


You read all this thread? If not, go back and read it, well worth it for entertainment value


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

asc said:


> You read all this thread? If not, go back and read it, well worth it for entertainment value


25 pages well worth te read lads


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Wtf.........?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

djmacka said:


> Wtf.........?


your problemo beeing


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

funny as **** repped


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

olliel said:


> funny as **** repped


much love brother


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Zangief said:


>


i find this affesnsive please remove i am not dirty and have never litered like that in my life


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Zangief said:


>


yeh i love them do you?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I do to


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hay Johnny you and I should get off the site and actually get some sleep or we will be up all night again!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Zangief..........

I would remove that joke towards travellers the mod will on your tail otherwise.

Just a suggestion


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> Johnny is not ****ing shut down for ****s sake lads i lost alot of big money today in a bet that went wrong sat here drowning my sorroews with a block of chedder and a wiskey


hence the term, 'gamble' thas the risk you prepared to take when doing it bud...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

CRD said:


> Johnny is here to smash all these misconceptions and to be an ambassador for his community. I for one welcome him.


You're right there's good and bad everywhere and to generalise can be dangerous.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

The birdie is at 10 o'clock johnny, code violet.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CRD said:


> Point to consider-
> 
> This forum is primarily made up of weight trainers who, on the whole, probably consume a fair bit of chicken in their diet. Most of those chickens will be housed in attrocious, cramped conditions, before being hung from the legs, shocked and decapitated in a conveyor belt killing machine after about 6 weeks of misery.
> 
> ...


The former treatment of birds you mention is for the purpose of food, the latter is for sport...it's a moral issue. Besides, the legal standards of living for chickens (bred for meat) has now changed.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CRD said:


> I realise this Katy and as I categorically stated, I abhor any kind of bloodsport. But is there really that much difference between the two?
> 
> Here's a question, albeit a rather silly one!
> 
> If you had to make a choice, what would you rather be- a farmed chicken with a 6 week lifespan or a fighting cock?


Yes I understood that you don't agree with blood sports.

I don't think that's really the question that should be asked...the question is which is more/less moral than the other? One serves a valued purpose i.e. food, and the other serves no purpose other than for some sort of sick sport for mans enjoyment. It's about morals not 'which would you rather be'. Of course if I was a chicken (in the literal sense as opposed to the metaphorical one - in which I case I am one  ) I'd prefer to be well treated and live a long and happy life...I wouldn't want my instincts to be abused for the purpose of man to gain enjoyment and I wouldn't want to be slaughtered to be put on someones plate!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yes I understood that you don't agree with blood sports.
> 
> I don't think that's really the question that should be asked...the question is which is more/less moral than the other? One serves a valued purpose i.e. food, and the other serves no purpose other than for some sort of sick sport for mans enjoyment. It's about morals not 'which would you rather be'. Of course if I was a chicken (in the literal sense as opposed to the metaphorical one - in which I case I am one  ) I'd prefer to be well treated and live a long and happy life...I wouldn't want my instincts to be abused for the purpose of man to gain enjoyment and I wouldn't want to be slaughtered to be put on someones plate!


yea but you're still getting executed either way, atleast a fighting chicken has a fighting chance.

Don't worry though, you'll be fine


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

will a chicken ever swim faster than a shark?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

canny belive u still arguin about chickens


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I know mate, cant these people just get over the fact that you were referring to your training partner, or Shamo as it is known by you...

...then they go off on a tangent about whatever they interpret stuff as, typical.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, let's change the subject.

What's everyone having for their evening meal? I've got a couple of shamo breasts to have with some rice.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Bet you fats eats his training partner too... :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> will a chicken ever swim faster than a shark?


yes


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a lovely ham salad barm today


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im sat idly emptying my nuts into my hands.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CRD said:


> Oh, that does sound good. Salad cream or mayo? I hope your not someone who puts low fat dressing on your salad Ash, 'cause you would really go down in my estimations if you did.


low fat?! ****s the point of that


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> You're both right. So, what did everyone get up to today? Johnny, are you back at work after the Christmas break yet?


yeah just got in finnished a wall job going to train in five minite after ive dranken some milk no time to cram another meal in till i get back then night out for johnny


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

CRD said:


> Absolutely hee-haw but you know what you bodybuilders are like. Where the **** is Johnny? This place is dead. We need him to come in and talk about badgers or something.


wtf wen have i ever talken about badgers lmfao


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

27 pages - cause someone lost a bet and had a belt of hootch and some cheese..........

i'm losing my touch pmsl


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Johnny, just wondering if you managed to clean that dog sh1t up yet? You mentioned that you had left it there on the carpet all day yesterday. It's worrying me now to be honest pal.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> will a chicken ever swim faster than a shark?


Only if it's driving a speedboat. Obvious really; if I didn't know you better I would think you were taking the p1ss.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Only if it's driving a speedboat. Obvious really; if I didn't know you better I would think you were taking the p1ss.


of course not. serious business this.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I had a lovely ham salad barm today


Where from mate or was it home made ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CRD said:


> Absolutely hee-haw but you know what you bodybuilders are like. Where the **** is Johnny? This place is dead. We need him to come in and talk about badgers or something.


Hey !

Badgers are hard as fu*k you know !


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> of course not. serious business this.


Exactly, it's not everyday someone offers to build you a replica Taj Mahal home for 200k :lol:

Has the planning application gone in yet?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Where from mate or was it home made ?


little butty shop near where I work mate, got to support local business n all that eh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Exactly, it's not everyday someone offers to build you a replica Taj Mahal home for 200k :lol:
> 
> Has the planning application gone in yet?


still mulling it over mate, someone mentioned getting pyramids in as well and its just muddied the waters a bit. never thought it would get some complicated to be honest


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

hah why is johnny lee banned? did he try and steal something?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zangief said:


> hah why is johnny lee banned? did he try and steal something?


AGAIN !!

Fu*k me who's drive has he fu*ked up now !!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zangief said:


> hah why is johnny lee banned? did he try and steal something?


I think he broke the rules


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think he broke the rules


Perhaps some one gave away where he parked his house ??


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

lol maybe he was nicking lead from Lorians roof.....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> still mulling it over mate, someone mentioned getting pyramids in as well and its just muddied the waters a bit. never thought it would get some complicated to be honest


Pyramids??? Fcks sake there's always one isn't there? Just when you think you have it all sorted too. Pyramids and Taj Mahal?? I am staggered to be honest. Some people just have no idea do they; they so obviously do not belong together. An aqueduct would be the obvious choice surely!??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Pyramids??? Fcks sake there's always one isn't there? Just when you think you have it all sorted too. Pyramids and Taj Mahal?? I am staggered to be honest. Some people just have no idea do they; they so obviously do not belong together. An aqueduct would be the obvious choice surely!??


I just dont know any more mate, was meant to be a nice surprise for the missus and now its just become a massive issue. could get a shed made out of aircraft carriers, she would be well impressed with that


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I just dont know any more mate, was meant to be a nice surprise for the missus and now its just become a massive issue. could get a shed made out of aircraft carriers, she would be well impressed with that


Yes that might work, or perhaps a water feature made out of combine harvesters? That would look the business no?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sounds exquisite!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

lol he says he still visits when he is banned because he is johnny ****ing lee :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> 27 pages - cause someone lost a bet and had a belt of hootch and some cheese..........
> 
> i'm losing my touch pmsl


Uriel, m8, your jokes don't work in this thread partner, head on over to that shytty Uriels wheels thread where you and Flinty can cast lame jokes back and forth to each other not forgetting to put down ' PMSL, PMSL PMSL PMSL PMSL' after each fckin sentence.

PMSL! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Uriel, m8, your jokes don't work in this thread partner, head on over to that shytty Uriels wheels thread where you and Flinty can cast lame jokes back and forth to each other not forgetting to put down ' PMSL, PMSL PMSL PMSL PMSL' after each fckin sentence.
> 
> PMSL! :lol:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

How does Johnny have a full rep bar? :whistling:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Because once you've got past his well johnnyish format of dealing with threads,he is f-ing hilarious, unintentional mind


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Muscle said:


> How does Johnny have a full rep bar? :whistling:


Cos im ****ing johnny lee


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Cos im ****ing johnny lee


actually i know johnny lee outside of ukm and i can verify his real name is

Aruthur Pontus Goldberg III


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Can i call u pontus from now on then?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> actually i know johnny lee outside of ukm and i can verify his real name is
> 
> Aruthur Pontus Goldberg III


wat the **** barsnack how are you makin these alegations that ar unture you wally


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> actually i know johnny lee outside of ukm and i can verify his real name is
> 
> Aruthur Pontus Goldberg III


I thought everyone knew this?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I thought everyone knew this?


he isnt even a traveller, works at the local Waterstones Bookseller around the corner from me and drives a Passat


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

these acusations are **** you wanna go some barsnack we will go some pal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> these acusations are **** you wanna go some barsnack we will go some pal


this is just your alter ego talking Arthur, your so sweet behind the counter at Waterstones, Johnny is what Jordan is too Katie Price


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> he isnt even a traveller, works at the local Waterstones Bookseller around the corner from me and drives a Passat


yeh i know, the whole traveller thing was a piss take just for a laugh. surprised no one caught on sooner


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh i know, the whole traveller thing was a piss take just for a laugh. surprised no one caught on sooner


what the **** are you evern on about i will give out me number here now if i have to


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I thought everyone knew this?


to be sure, common knowledge round these parts


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Arthur? You lied to us all?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im not playin your jokes anymore lads ive had a heavy night last night i still feel ****ed got into my bed at 10am this mornin now im ready to hit the town agian and i still have over half a tone of cable to strip which was ment to be finnesherd last night


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im not playin your jokes anymore lads ive had a heavy night last night i still feel ****ed got into my bed at 10am this mornin now im ready to hit the town agian and i still have over half a tone of cable to strip which was ment to be finnesherd last night


need to get your priorities right then don't you johnny boy!

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> im not playin your jokes anymore lads ive had a heavy night last night i still feel ****ed got into my bed at 10am this mornin now im ready to hit the town agian and i still have over half a tone of cable to strip which was ment to be finnesherd last night


Ha ha, brace yourself matey.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ha ha, brace yourself matey.


weekends are my rest days but i dont seem to get much rest lmfao doesnt even make me loose wait doing these hectic weekends


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> weekends are my rest days but i dont seem to get much rest lmfao doesnt even make me loose wait doing these hectic weekends


I meant for the abuse your gonna get for stripping some poor fu*kers warehouse of its wiring system !


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TEA LEAF!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh those travellers, they are a bunch of cheeky scamps


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I meant for the abuse your gonna get for stripping some poor fu*kers warehouse of its wiring system !


no one abuses johnny this wire is from solarpanels the stuff they havent needed we went down and offered them some money to move it and strip it by hand to keep it shiny


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh i know, the whole traveller thing was a piss take just for a laugh. surprised no one caught on sooner


Does that mean your plans for the replica Taj Mahal have gone down the sh1tter? Hope not mate I know how excited you were about this.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Does that mean your plans for the replica Taj Mahal have gone down the sh1tter? Hope not mate I know how excited you were about this.


yep, feel stupid. told the missus my plans and she was really excited. sent Johnny a PM and he came clean about working in waterstones. Duped, cant believe I got took in to be honest now. He's even got ginger hair


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> *no one abuses johnny *this wire is from solarpanels the stuff they havent needed we went down and offered them some money to move it and strip it by hand to keep it shiny


except the local Priest


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> except the local Priest


FOR FECKS SAKE!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

well i have spoken to milky via the phone around half hour ago


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> well i have spoken to milky via the phone around half hour ago


FFS Milky, is there any poor unfortunates you haven't tried to help??!!

You're like the Littlest fcuking Hobo!! lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

That's why he was engaged!!!! Bastard. NO ****!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> he isnt even a traveller, works at the local Waterstones Bookseller around the corner from me and drives a Passat


reallllly?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry but as soon as i read the title i just thought 'Bet its that gypsey Johnny'


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> reallllly?


yes its true left the traveling world to live in a house like a prison and be a slave to society fat if you belive this youl belive that pigs can fly oh by the way is that you in the pic you look like youve got gyno


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> yes its true left the traveling world to live in a house like a prison and be a slave to society fat if you belive this youl belive that pigs can fly oh by the way is that you in the pic you look like youve got gyno


LOL


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought you irish travelers were lucky ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lxm said:


> I thought you irish travelers were lucky ?


NO


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> yes its true left the traveling world to live in a house like a prison and be a slave to society fat if you belive this youl belive that pigs can fly oh by the way is that you in the pic you look like youve got gyno


I have to admit I do like the attitude the travellers take upon seeing people as slaves. It's fcuking true most people are but don't realise it. Travellers how ever seemed to have developed a freedom amongst themselves and are usuallly rich as fcuk. I don't get it! I WANT TRAVELLER MONEY!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:



> Travellers how ever seemed to have developed a freedom amongst themselves and are usuallly rich as fcuk.


Freedom from paying tax, perhaps?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Freedom from paying tax, perhaps?


that's it. You got it in one!


----------

